# Robustes Handy zum Telefonieren gesucht, kein Touchscreen und so´n Zeug^^



## Lee (5. Juli 2009)

*Robustes Handy zum Telefonieren gesucht, kein Touchscreen und so´n Zeug^^*

Hey Leute,

da mein aktuelles Samsung U900 langsam auseinander fällt brauche ich ein neues. Weil ich mich auf dem aktuellen Handy Markt aber auch gar nicht auskenne, bräuchte ich eure Hilfe. 

Und zwar suche ich ein Handy mit welchem man in erster Linie gut telefonieren kann, denn mit dem U900 ging das nicht wirklich gut (der Lautsprecher war selbst auf maximaler Lautstärke zu leise um den Gesprächspartner in etwas lauterern Umgebungen noch zu verstehen). Desweiteren möchte ich *keinen* Touchscreen, sondern gute Knöpfe. Allgemein möchte ich auch, dass es recht robust ist, daher auch mal aus einem Meter Höhe fallen kann ohne in 1000 Teile zu zersplittern. Ich brauche keinen MP3 Player, Kamera und unnötiges Zeug. Ich brauche das Teil nur zum Telefonieren und gelegentlich mal um eine SMS zu schreiben.

Achja, eine lange Akkulaufzeit wäre noch schön 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, 

Gruß Lee


----------



## darkfabel (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Robustes Handy zum Telefonieren gesucht, kein Touchscreen und so´n Zeug^^*

das Samsung B2100 hällt ziemlich viel aus !


----------



## Herbboy (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Robustes Handy zum Telefonieren gesucht, kein Touchscreen und so´n Zeug^^*

kauf doch einfach dieses 30€ von LG. selbst wenn es doch mal kaputtgeht: holste halt ein neues  LG KP100 Handy schwarz ohne Vertrag, ohne Branding: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Lee (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Robustes Handy zum Telefonieren gesucht, kein Touchscreen und so´n Zeug^^*

@Herbboy
So mag ich das auch nicht wirklich. Vorallem würde es mir dann doch recht oft kaputt gehen^^

Das Samsung gefällt mir hingegen sehr gut. So wie ich das lese ist es äußerst stabil und Wetterfest und der Akku soll auch ziemlich lange halten. Eigentlich perfekt für mich. Der Preis ist natürlich auch fair. Ich denke das werde ich nehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Robustes Handy zum Telefonieren gesucht, kein Touchscreen und so´n Zeug^^*

also, wenn es dir nur ab zu zu hinfällt oder so, sollte auch das LG locker reichen, aber dein zweites posting deutet eher auf winterliche mountainbiketouren in den alpen hin oder so ^^


----------



## HeNrY (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Robustes Handy zum Telefonieren gesucht, kein Touchscreen und so´n Zeug^^*

Motorola W156 Handy schwarz ohne Branding: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Der Akku hält Ewigkeiten. Ist laut genug. (Habe das in den Clubs immer mit, da mir mein E61 zu wertvoll ist ;D )

Als guten Outdoorbegleiter kann ich das Siemens M65 empfehlen. Vielleicht kannst du da noch eines ergattern.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-M65-Outd...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1308|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## ich558 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Robustes Handy zum Telefonieren gesucht, kein Touchscreen und so´n Zeug^^*

Was ist mit dem iPhone 3Gs ne Schertz^^

Also das Beste Handy ist meines Erachtens das Sony Ericsson W810i.
Akku hällt ewig, super Sprechfunktion, sehr gute 2MP Kammera und Wakman.

Meins sicht nach 2 Jahren immer noch aus wie neu- das Case hat noch immer keinen (das meine ich ernst!) Kratzer. 
Leider ist es vor 2 Wochen gewaschen worden- das hat es leider nicht überlebt

Kostenpunkt ist um die 140 Euro (warum um alles in der Welt kann man bei Safari 4 kein Euro Zeichen machen???)


----------



## Gamer-King (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Robustes Handy zum Telefonieren gesucht, kein Touchscreen und so´n Zeug^^*

Hätte da ein Samsung D900i im Angebot.


----------



## xXPhilippXx (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Robustes Handy zum Telefonieren gesucht, kein Touchscreen und so´n Zeug^^*

bin besitzer eines B2100 und kann dir dieses nur ans herz legen 

bei dem teil vergisst du wirklich wann du es das letzte mal geladen hast solange hält es durch 
( habe mit einem Strich zirka 3 1/2 tage durchgehalten .. mit durchschnittlichem telefonieren und vielen sms! ) 
robust sowieso . das kannst gegen die wand schmeissen und es ist völlig egal 

hat auch viele praktische funktionen z.b. die taschenlampe.. die is wirklich sau gut .. sogar besser als meine "normale" taschenlampe 

und günstig ist das handy auch 

also ich kann es dir nur ans herz legen


----------



## MESeidel (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Robustes Handy zum Telefonieren gesucht, kein Touchscreen und so´n Zeug^^*

Vielleicht gibt's bei ebay noch ein Siemens SL55.
Das hatte ich 4 Jahre und dabei etliche male runter oder umher geschmissen.
Auch Sturz auf Steinzeug-Treppen hat es unbeschadet überlebt.
Nur die Farbe an den runden Kanten hat sich abgeschliffen^^

Dazu ist es sehr kompakt.


----------



## pixelflair (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Robustes Handy zum Telefonieren gesucht, kein Touchscreen und so´n Zeug^^*



Gamer-King schrieb:


> Hätte da ein Samsung D900i im Angebot.


hoffe war nich dein ernst  meine Freundin hats und war 2 mal in der Reperatur weils nur vonner bettkante gefallen is und display hinwar danach immer


----------

